# Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Moin moin,

Hab ne etwas komische idee und wollt mal fragen ob jemand weis, ob das so möglich ist, wie ich mir des vorstell  (bitte nicht auslachen XD) 

hier erstmal nen bild zum Aufbau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        























man sieht einen normalen Wasserkreislauf, an den ein 2ter cpu block mit einem Peltier element angeschlossen ist, die kalte seite geht an den cpu block um die wassertemperatur runter zu bekommen und auf der warmen seite des peltier hängt ne kompaktwasserkühlung (sowas wie ne seidon 120v oder so) um die warme seite runter zu kühlen, damit die temperatur auf der anderen seite niedriger wird (funktioniert doch so wenn ich mich net täusch? O.o) also sollte doch in der theorie das peltier element (wenn ich jetz eins mit z.b. 50 grad differenz hab) auf der einen seite beispielsweise 30 und auf der kalten -20 haben und somit das wasser des kreislaufs gut runter kühlen oder? wär nett wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte  

könnte auch alternativ das pelztier am radi befestigen, dass es den gaanzen radi runterkühlt, evtl ist das besser  

MfG: Willi


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Ich hab vor längerer Zeit mal viel mit dem Bau einer Peltier-Kühlung experimentiert, und kann dir daher einiges dazu erzählen. Das meiste davon ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht so, wie du es gerne hören würdest, sorry 

Im Prinzip kann man das so machen, wie du es beschreibst. Der entscheidende Haken ist aber der relativ schlechte Wirkungsgrad eines Peltier-Elementes. Der gewünschte Effekt ist ja, dass aufgrund des Stromflusses durch das Peltier-Element Wärme von der einen Seite auf die andere Seite transportiert wird (also dass die eine Seite kalt wird und die andere dafür warm). Aufgrund des schlechten Wirkungsgrades erzeugt das Peltier-Element aber auch selbst jede Menge zusätzliche Wärme. Auf der warmen Seite des Peltier-Elementes muss also nicht nur die Wärme der CPU, sondern nun die Wärme von CPU+Peltierelement irgendwie abtransportiert werden. Und glaube mir, ein hinreichend großes Peltier-Element erzeugt selbst wesentlich mehr Wärme als die CPU selbst  Du bräuchtest also eine sehr leistungsfähige Wasserkühlung (großer Querschnitt, hoher Durchfluss, große Radiatorfläche), um überhaupt die riesige Wärmemenge von CPU+Peltier wegzukriegen.

Das nächste Problem ist ein geeigneter Wärmetauscher. Peltier-Elemente sind nicht groß, etwa so groß wie der Heatspreader einer CPU. Auf dieser kleinen Fläche fällt dann die gesamte Wärmemenge an, die abgeführt werden muss (da kann man locker von > 200 Watt ausgehen). Es existiert kein CPU-Wasserkühler, den man da draufpacken könnte, und der so viel Wärme an den Wasserkreislauf abgeben kann. Es bleibt also nur eine Lösung: Man muss sich eine dicke Kupferplatte fertigen lassen, die die Abwärme vom Peltier-Element auf eine größere Fläche verteilt, und auf diese große Fläche dann mehrere CPU-Kühler klemmen - oder im Idealfall selbst einen Wärmetauscher aus Kupfer fräsen, der etwa so aussieht wie ein Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler. So ein Konstrukt hat aber wieder keinen Platz direkt über der CPU.

Die andere Variante wäre, den Wasserkreislauf mit dem Peltier-Element zu kühlen. Die oben genannten Probleme sind dabei aber die gleichen. Irgendwie muss die riesige Wärmemenge von der heißen Seite des Peltier-Elementes weg. Es bleibt also im Prinzip nur eine Lösung mit zwei getrennten Wasserkreisläufen: Der eine kühlt den PC (und wird vom Peltier-Element gekühlt), der andere dient nur dazu, das Peltier-Element zu kühlen  So hatte ich es damals gebaut. Inclusive selbst gefräster Kupfer-Wärmetauscher auf beiden Seiten der Peltier-Elemente. Ohne wäre es nicht gegangen - wie gesagt, kommerzielle CPU-Wärmetauscher sind für so einen Fall einfach total unterdimensioniert.

Abgesehen davon darf man auch den immensen Stromverbrauch eines Peltier-Elementes nicht verachten. Meine Lösung damals (die sogar halbwegs funktionierte) beinhaltete zwei Peltier-Elemente, die bei 12V jeweils 20A Strom aufnahmen. Das waren insgesamt also 480 Watt nur für die Peltier-Elemente! Soviel verbraucht ein ganzer PC. Das macht sich dann auch signifikant auf der Stromrechnung bemerkbar.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn du handwerklich begabt bist, einiges Geld investieren kannst, und monate- oder jahrelang an diesem Projekt basteln willst, dann kannst du eine halbwegs brauchbare Lösung erhalten. Das ist dann aber wirklich ein Riesen-Projekt und braucht sehr viel Engagement. Ansonsten: Lass es möglichst einfach bleiben... Mit "schnell mal Peltier-Element draufschnallen" wirst du definitiv keinen Erfolg haben, und kannst im Gegenteil viel Schaden anrichten (Hardware zerstört, etc).

Hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

reicht da nicht auch ein kleineres peltier element mit um die 60-100w? http://www.amazon.de/TEC1-12706-Pel...id=1417294120&sr=8-2&keywords=peltier+element sowas hier beispielsweise? wenn ich das nicht auf die cpu packe, sondern auf den radi, müsste eine seidon 120 doch locker reichen um die 60w wegzukühlen oder nicht? O.o und dann wär die andere seite ja auch ordentlich kalt. oder versteh ich da was falsch? 

so kalt würde ich das wasser ja gar nicht bekommen wollen, mir würden schon so um die 10 grad reichen, da sich dann noch kein kondenswasser bildet und ich nicht isolieren muss, bzw kann ich den peltier ja auch per spannung steuern.

Edit: ich glaube ich versteh das mit dem Wirkungsgrad nicht so ganz O.o

wenn ichs richtig verstehe hat das peltier eine kühlleistung von 60w und eine abwärme von 90 oder?


----------



## pizzazz (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

hi

hab mit pelztier-elementen schon damals meinen alten p75 zum p100 gemacht

im prinzip funzt deine idee, aber -20° auf der gekühlten seite sind natürlich schwer umsetzbar (viel frostschutzmittel) und führen zu kondensation aussen an den leitungen und dann ist die gefahr eines kurzschlusses im rechner groß! die wassertemperatur sollte nicht allzu viele grad unter der lufttemperatur im zimmer sein (hängt von der rel. luftfeuchtigkeit ab).

wenn du das vorher durchrechnen willst, dann sollte das per wärmestrom, also in watt erfolgen, aber prinzipiell brauchst du das nicht, solange das datenblatt deines peltier-elements eine transportleistung von deutlich mehr als dem verbrauch deiner cpu unter maximaler last ausweist (vorsicht, die angegebene leistung ist natürlich brutto angegeben, d.h. inkl. der verluste im element).
natürlich schadet ein zu stark ausgewähltes peltier-element nicht! es pumpt die wärme schliesslich proportional zu anliegenden gleichspannung. das optimum der spannung kannst du bequem per einstellbarem widerstand rausfinden. wenn du eine schaltung zur glättung von gepulster gleichspannung bastelst (peltier-elemente mögen keine schnellen spannungsänderungen), kannst du das ganze auch mit einer heutigen lüfterregelung managen, was sich für deine radiatoren sowieso anbietet.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

das mit der isolierung ist mir natürlich klar, mir würden probeweise ca 10 c wassertemperatur unter last reichen und dass das element im idle runter regelt, dass es kein kondens gibt  das war nur die reine theoriefrage 

naja das problem ist, dass meine cpu (i7 920) bei 4.2-4.4 unter last doch schon mal 200-250w zieht  da liegt ja das problem, deshalb bringt ein peltier element auf der cpu direkt vermutlich auch ziemlich wenig 

achja, ich hab mal so keinen plan von elektrik XD ich weis was ampere, ohm und volt sind, n wiederstand weiß ich auch noch wie der funktioniert, dann bin ich aber am ende mit meinem elektrikwissen, vill kann mir mein vadder da helfen, der is elektriker  

Ich denke mal, was ich probieren werde, ich bestell mir das element und schnall da meinen freezer 7 drauf und probier die konstruktion an der wakü von nem kumpel aus, der hat nen externen radi, da kann man des gut machen


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Du kannst natürlich auch ein kleineres Peltier-Element nehmen, wie z.B. das aus deinem Link. Leider gibt es zu solchen relativ preiswerten Peltier-Elementen nie ein ausführliches Datenblatt, deshalb wird man auch den Wirkungsgrad nicht herauskriegen. Die 60 Watt, die dort angegeben sind, sind die elektrische Leistungsaufnahme (12V * 5A = 60 Watt). Das sagt erstmal nichts darüber aus, wieviel Wärme das Peltier-Element transportiert. Wenn z.B. der Wirkungsgrad sehr mies ist, transportiert es vielleicht nur 20 Watt Wärme von der einen zur anderen Seite, und die restlichen 40 Watt der aufgenommenen elektrischen Leistung heizen einfach nur. Das meinte ich mit dem Wirkungsgrad. Der Wirkungsgrad kann nie höher als ein gewisser Grenzwert werden (kenne den für Peltier-Elemente nicht), also ein Peltier-Element heizt immer auch. Leider.

Wenn du so ein kleines Peltier-Element nimmst, wirst du nahezu keinen Temperaturrückgang in deinem Wasserkreislauf feststellen können. Die angegebene Temperaturdifferenz gilt nämlich nur für den Fall, dass keine Wärme von Außen zugeführt wird (also z.B. von der CPU). Sagen wir mal, deine CPU gibt 40 Watt Abwärme in den Wasserkreislauf ab, aber das Peltier-Element transportiert nur 20 Watt auf die andere Seite, dann würde sogar der Wasser-Kreislauf heißer werden als ganz ohne Peltier-Element, weil das kleine Peltier-Element die anfallende Abwärme schlicht und einfach so schnell nicht durchpumpen kann.

Wenn du Lust hast, experimentier ruhig mal bissel rum damit  Macht Spaß, und man lernt was. Die Gefahr eines Hardware-Schadens besteht auch nicht, wenn du das Peltier-Element nicht in den PC einbaust. Bedenke nur: Es muss immer sichergestellt sein, dass die heiße Seite des Peltier-Elementes sehr gut gekühlt wird. Die wird sehr heiß. Wenn du z.B. ein Peltier-Element kaufst, und testweise einfach mal an eine Spannungsquelle anschließt (frei in der Luft hängend), dann ist es nach 2-3 Sekunden zerstört, weil es im Inneren 200-300°C Temperatur bekommen hat ^^ Es muss *immer *ein starker Kühler da sein, sonst überlebt es das Element nicht lange. Stell dir das Peltier-Element einfach vor wie eine starke CPU unter volllast - wenn man da mal kurz den Kühlkörper abnimmt (und es kein Throttling gäbe), wäre sie auch nach wenigen Sekunden gegrillt.



> naja das problem ist, dass meine cpu (i7 920) bei 4.2-4.4 unter last doch schon mal 200-250w zieht


Genau aus diesem Grund hatte ich damals mein Setup mit 480 Watt elektrischer Leistung für die Peltier-Elemente aufgebaut. Damit hätte man auch eine starke CPU kühlen können. Es war aber einfach den immensen zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch nicht wert.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

bei dem peltier im link ist der wirkungsgrad 66 prozent 

ein 150w pelztier element XD würde mich da schon 100+ euro kosten :/ das wär so das maximum was die seidon schafft

kann man das element eigentlich einfach so per molex anschließen? (klar stecker muss erst angelötet werden)


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*



microwilli schrieb:


> bei dem peltier im link ist der wirkungsgrad 66 prozent


Wie gesagt, ich will dich nicht abhalten, kauf dir das Ding und probier's aus  Überleg dir nur vorher, wie du die heiße Seite kühlen wirst, und nimm es *nie *ohne diese Kühlung in Betrieb, nicht mal ganz kurz. Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich, aber man liest leider oft, dass Leute ihre Peltier-Elemente auf diese Weise schon beim ersten Testen zerstören


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

jo klar, is irgendwie auch logisch  sollte dann gleich noch wlp mitbestellen hab keine mehr XD

aber nochmal zur frage, kann ich das einfach per molex betreiben? so kann ich per adapter auch die spannung einfach drosseln


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*



microwilli schrieb:


> jo klar, is irgendwie auch logisch  sollte dann gleich noch wlp mitbestellen hab keine mehr XD
> 
> aber nochmal zur frage, kann ich das einfach per molex betreiben? so kann ich per adapter auch die spannung einfach drosseln



Ähhm... Ich hoffe, du weißt genau, was du da tun willst  Ein normaler Adapter zum Drosseln von Lüftern wird binnen einer Sekunde viel Rauch von sich geben ^^ Das Peltier-Element zieht 60 Watt, das sind 5 Ampere bei 12V. Mir ist kein PC-Adapter bekannt, der so viel Strom regeln könnte, denn kein PC-Lüfter zieht auch nur annähernd so viel. Lies bitte vorher genau die Spezifikationen deiner Teile, sonst zerstörst du am Ende noch was.

Je nach Netzteil kann man auch nicht einfach mal 5 Ampere aus einem beliebigen Molex-Strang ziehen. Wenn du ein Multi-Rail-Netzteil hast, musst du gucken, auf welchen Rail du das Ding klemmst, damit die Rail-Begrenzung nicht überschritten wird. Ich würde potentiell lieber ein zusätzliches Netzteil kaufen, das 12V / 5A liefert. Da besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass du irgendwas in deinem PC in Mitleidenschaft ziehst.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Das ganze wird doch viel teurer als einen zweiten Radiator in deinen Hauptkreislauf einzubinden


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das ganze wird doch viel teurer als einen zweiten Radiator in deinen Hauptkreislauf einzubinden



Ich glaube, ihn reizt der Gedanke, den Wasserkreislauf auf Temperaturen unter der Umgebungstemperatur zu haben  Aber um das mit Peltier-Elementen auch unter CPU-Volllast zu schaffen, wird es gleich *richtig *teuer, für das Geld und den Aufwand (siehe mein erster Post hier im Thread) kriegt man auch ne Kompressorkühlung


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

hab n single rail netzteil mit 850w und 70 ampere auf der 12v leitung, denke nicht, dass da was in rauch aufgeht 

kann auch nen pcie adapter verwenden und da einfach das eine kebel von nehmen, die haben nen größeren querschnitt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten ist molex ja eh offiziell bis 5 ampere (und inoffiziell bis 8 ampere spezifiziert) gehen würde so oder so noch mehr  sieht man ja bei pcie bzw cpu kabeln, bei mir zieht die cpu 250w über einen 8-pin

und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen plan was ich da mache, sondern probier einfach aus, n extra nt hab ich auch da zur not


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*



microwilli schrieb:


> hab n single rail netzteil mit 850w und 70 ampere auf der 12v leitung, denke nicht, dass da was in rauch aufgeht



Mit dem Rauch meinte ich auch nicht dein Netzteil, sondern den Adapter, von dem du sprachst, mit dem du die Spannung drosseln willst. Der *wird *bei 5A nämlich in Rauch aufgehen, das garantiere ich dir  Also schließ das Peltier-Element entweder direkt ans NT an, oder besorg dir einen Regler, der laut Spezifikation 5A verkraftet (dürfte aber schwer zu finden sein, weil man so was im PC normalerweise nicht braucht ^^).

Ein Single-Rail-Netzteil ist für diesen Anwendungsfall schon mal gut, da musst du nicht überlegen, auf welchen Rail du gehst. Stark genug ist es auch, und die Molex-Stecker halten auch 5A locker aus. Es würe also schon gehen. Pass halt auf, dass du keinen Kurzschluss beim Anschließen verursachst, 70 Ampere gibt nämlich schon einen ordentlichen Knall  Aber das wusstest du sicher auch vor meinem Hinweis schon ^^


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

meinte damit so einen hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is im Prinzip nur n molex stecker mit kabel zwischendrin, hat aber eben nen minimal kleineren querschnitt als der andere (von denen hab ich auch noch mehr) da drüber könnte ich dann auch die spannung regeln, der hier, wenn man an die eine seitenoch nen adapter ran steckt mit nem lüfter, läuft der dann nur mit 5 v

edit: hab noch ne idee: an beide seiten nen kühler packen und die eiskalte luft dann einfach in den pc rein befördern, bei -10 grad kalter luft (weil das peltier ja eigentlich nichts kühlen muss, nur das wasser selbst und das wird ja nicht aufgeheuzt) sollten doch da auch ca 30 niedrigere temps bei rauskommen oder nicht? O.o


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Ich versteh's irgendwie nicht. Der Adapter, von dem du das Foto gepostet hast, ist natürlich Ok. Das ist ja im Prinzip nur ein Verlängerungskabel. Der kleinere Querschnitt ist noch akzeptabel für 5A. Das Ding drosselt aber keine Spannung.

Wie genau willst du dann die Spannung drosseln? Du schriebst: _"wenn man an die eine seite noch nen adapter ran steckt mit nem lüfter, läuft der dann nur mit 5 v"_.

Was ist das für ein Adapter, der zweite Adapter? Der kann nämlich gewiss keine 5A ab. Ein normaler PC-Lüfter braucht so 100-200mA, das sind nur *2%* der Leistung des Peltier-Elementes! Du bräuchtest also einen Adapter, der 50 Lüfter gleichzeitig drosseln könnte


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Upps ....Humbug 

Das hier wäre ein Adapter 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1406620...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^^Schau mal genau hin ....in den Adapter ist ein Widerstand


Echt? Sehe ich nicht, auch nicht bei genauem Hinschauen  Wo siehst du da den Widerstand?

Falls da echt ein Widerstand drin ist, dann sind wir wieder bei der Kern-Aussage: Dann wird es viel Rauch geben, wenn du das Peltier-Element da anschließt


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

naja, guck  (dat wird jetz witzig zu erklären) wenn du jetz einfach daran nen lüfter per molex klemmst, läuft der nur noch mit 5v (weil gelb und rot getauscht wurden, der adapter is nur verdreht). natürlich müsste man das peltier an nen zweiten adapter dahinter klemmen, dass es geht das is mir schon kler  

naja son normaler 3 pin adapter hält sogar meinen delta aus, der hat glaub ich so 2 ampere ca, daran will ichs aber auch net anschließen, das is mir zu riskant, da is ja schon garantiert dass der durchbrennt, wobei die kabel vom peltier selber auch net grade dick aussehen :/


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

^^Sry hatte mich verschaut und inzwischen meinen post geändert


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

richtig hingedreht sieht der so aus:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

im Normalfall hängt da auch noch n 3pin lüfterkabel dran, is mir aber abgerissen XD
entstanden nach dem tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyrvdDkS_SA


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*



microwilli schrieb:


> naja, guck  (dat wird jetz witzig zu erklären) wenn du jetz einfach daran nen lüfter per molex klemmst, läuft der nur noch mit 5v (weil gelb und rot getauscht wurden, der adapter is nur verdreht). natürlich müsste man das peltier an nen zweiten adapter dahinter klemmen, dass es geht das is mir schon kler
> 
> naja son normaler 3 pin adapter hält sogar meinen delta aus, der hat glaub ich so 2 ampere ca, daran will ichs aber auch net anschließen, das is mir zu riskant, da is ja schon garantiert dass der durchbrennt, wobei die kabel vom peltier selber auch net grade dick aussehen :/



Achsoo, jetzt verstehe ich. Du meinst keine kontinuierliche Regelung (mit Poti, etc.), sondern einfach ein Vertauschen der 12V- und 5V-Leitung. Das geht natürlich. Da sich das Peltier-Element wie ein Ohmscher Widerstand verhält, zieht es bei 5 Volt auch nur noch 2 Ampere. Da haben wir jetzt echt etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet, sorry


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

achso ok, ja warscheinlich etwas. 

noch mal was zur generellen idee: Es soll ja nicht die cpu ansich gekühlt werden, sondern eigentlich NUR die kühlflüssigkeit, das sollte ja dann eigentlich nicht mal ansatzweise so viel leistung brauchen oder? (wenn ichs mir recht überlege klingt das ganze schon n bissl unlogisch)


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Die CPU gibt ihre Hitze in die Kühlflüssigkeit ab. Wenn du die Kühlflüssigkeit kühlen willst, ist das also nur eine andere Formulierung dafür, dass du die CPU kühlen willst  Jedes Watt, dass die CPU ins Wasser abgibt, muss das Peltier-Element da wieder rausziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

stimmt eigentlich, und wie siehts mit der idee aus: an beide seiten nen kühler packen und die eiskalte luft dann einfach in  den pc rein befördern, bei -10 grad kalter luft (weil das peltier ja  eigentlich nichts kühlen muss, nur das wasser selbst und das wird ja  nicht aufgeheuzt) sollten doch da auch ca 30 niedrigere temps bei  rauskommen oder nicht? O.o 

AKA die Klimaanlage XD

da wird ja dann eigentlich bloß die umgebungstemp gesenkt


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Wenn du den Wasserkühler auf der CPU lässt, ist der CPU die Umgebungstemperatur egal, die wird ja auf die Temperatur des Wasserkreislaufes gekühlt. Wenn du den Wasserkühler abbaust, und stattdessen einen Luftkühler auf die CPU setzt, wird wieder die volle Abwärme der CPU in die Luft abgebeben, und schon müsste dein Peltier-Element wieder enorme elektrische Leistung aufnehmen, um das wegzukühen.

Egal, wie du es drehst oder wendest: Wenn du mit einem Peltier-Element deine CPU unter Last kühlen willst, muss das Peltier-Element mindestens so viel Wärme transportieren können, wie die CPU abgibt. Dafür brauchst du wieder ein sehr starkes Peltier-Element. Das erzeugt aber selbst wieder sehr viel zusätzliche Wärme, so dass du am Ende immer eine riesige Anlage hast  Ungefähr wie mein eingangs beschriebenes Setup.

Man kann das so machen, aber es ist eben ein riesiges Projekt (in jederlei Hinsicht: Zeit, Geld, Strom, Nerven, ... ). Das ist auch der Grund, warum man Peltier-Elemente so selten in CPU-Kühlern sieht


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

nein ich mein das so: ein ganz normaler luftgekühlter pc. dann ein peltier element mit an beiden seiten einer kompaktwasserkühlung, dann wird die kalte wakü an den intake des gehäuses gepackt, sodass die kalte lüft ins gehäuse befördert wird und der cpu kühler sowie die grafikkarte die kalte luft einsaugen und zum kühlen verwenden können.  glaub du hast da was falsch verstanden 
is also im prinzip so als ob man den pc raus stellt, nur dass eben nur kalte luft rein kommt.


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*



microwilli schrieb:


> nein ich mein das so: ein ganz normaler luftgekühlter pc. dann ein peltier element mit an beiden seiten einer kompaktwasserkühlung, dann wird die kalte wakü an den intake des gehäuses gepackt, sodass die kalte lüft ins gehäuse befördert wird und der cpu kühler sowie die grafikkarte die kalte luft einsaugen und zum kühlen verwenden können.  glaub du hast da was falsch verstanden
> is also im prinzip so als ob man den pc raus stellt, nur dass eben nur kalte luft rein kommt.



Ja, dann hatte ich dich in der Tat falsch verstanden. Meine Aussagen oben treffen aber leider trotzdem noch zu   Wenn du die CPU unter Last mit einem Luftkühler kühlen willst, muss da sehr viel Luft sehr schnell hindurchgelangen. Wenn du so viel Luft runterkühlen willst, bevor der CPU-Kühler sie einsaugt, brauchst du wieder ein sehr großes Peltier-Element. Wenn du mit dem "kleinen" 60 Watt-Peltier-Element die Luft kühlst, die ins Gehäuse geht, wirst du maximal 1°C CPU-Temperatur dadurch reduzieren können, wenn die CPU unter Last läuft. Dann wiederum lohnt sich das ganze gar nicht, weil deine Wasserkühlung jetzt schon deutlich besser kühlt als eine Luftkühlung 

Es ist einfach ein Gesetz der Physik: Wenn die CPU sehr viel Abwärme erzeugt, dann gibt es keine Möglichkeit, ihre Temperatur sehr weit zu senken, außer man kann eben sehr große Wärmemengen transportieren (mit einem großen Peltier-Element). Da ist es völlig egal, ob man die Luft kühlt, bevor sie ins Gehäuse geht, oder ob man direkt die CPU oder den Wasserkreislauf kühlt.

Oder nochmal etwas direkter: Mit dem 60-Watt-Peltier-Element aus deinem Link (oder meinetwegen auch mit zweien davon) wirst du die Temperatur deiner CPU um maximal 1-2°C weiter runter kriegen als jetzt (und das auch nur, wenn alles perfekt abgestimmt ist - ansonsten wird die CPU sogar heißer als vorher).

Tut mir ja leid, aber so ist das nun mal mit der Physik. Und wie gesagt: Es steht dir frei, mir nicht zu glauben - dann kaufe dir das Peltier-Element, und mache ein paar Experimente. Das macht Spaß und man lernt was dabei


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

ich glaub du hast eben wieder was falsch verstanden ich mach eben ne paint zeichnung kleinen moment bitte


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*



microwilli schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast eben wieder was falsch verstanden ich mach eben ne paint zeichnung kleinen moment bitte


Kann gut sein, dass ich es wieder falsch verstanden habe. Aber sieh's doch bitte ein: *Es geht nicht*  Es kann aus Prinzip nicht gehen, weil es gegen die Grundgesetze der Physik verstoßen würde. Egal, was du dir für eine Anordnung ausdenkts: Du kannst mit so einem "kleinen" Peltier-Element die Temperatur deiner CPU unter Last nicht nennenswert reduzieren. Ehrlich nicht. Ich sehe ja ein, dass es schwer fällt, etwas zu glauben, wenn es die eigenen Träume zerstört


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

so, aber ich glaube ich weiß, was du meinst, die luft hat nicht genug zeit so weit runter zu kühlen damit es sinn macht...

aber bei nem warmen radi is die luft dahinter doch auch viel wärmer als davor O.o


----------



## Brehministrator (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Jepp, genau das meinte ich. Man kann es natürlich so bauen wie in deiner Skizze, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Aber die Temperatur wird halt bei so einem kleinen Peltier-Element im Bestfall so 1-2°C sinken, und immer noch über den WaKü-Temps sein, die du momentan wahrscheinlich hast. Dafür lohnt sich halt der ganze Aufwand leider einfach nicht...

Wenn man wirklich niedrige CPU-Temperatur will (also niedriger als ca. 15°C über Umgebungstemperatur, was man mit ner guten WaKü ja schafft), ist eine Kompressorkühlung das Effektivste. Verbraucht wesentlich weniger Strom als eine gleich starke Peltier-Kühlung, und man kann sie fertig kaufen und muss nicht monatelang rumfrickeln


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

aber hängt das dann nicht davon ab wie kalt der radiator ist? wenn jetz der Radiator unter 0 grad hat (rein in der theorie) müsste doch die luft die raus kommt auch ganz schön runter gekühlt sein, immerhin ist ein radiator der 40 grad warm ist (also 20 grad über zimmertemp) auch warm und die luft, die raus kommt is doch dann auch ganz schön warm... 

das problem bei ner kokü ist 1. man kann sie nicht in nem gehäuse unterbringen und 2. ist es total schwer seinen rechner 24/7 damit zu betreiben :/


----------



## Brehministrator (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Wenn der Radiator durchgehend 0°C (oder sogar noch darunter) hätte, wäre die Luft, die rauskommt, natürlich sehr kalt, das ist korrekt. Du wirst aber halt sehr viel Luft da durchblasen müssen, weil auch ein großer CPU-Luftkühler viel Luft durchsaugt, um deine CPU unter Last zu kühlen. Und wenn du durch den Radiator so viel Luft duchbläst, wärmt die Luft den Radiator auf Umgebungstemperatur auf (da sie ja selbst Umgebungstemperatur hat). Genau so, wie man heißes Wasser in einem Radiator auf nahezu Umgebungstemperatur runterkühlen kann, kann man doch auch kaltes Wasser damit auf nahezu Umgebungstemperatur anwärmen 

Wenn du also das schwache Peltier-Element benutzt, um den Radiator zu kühlen, und dann viel Luft durch den Radiator bläst, wird der Wasserkreislauf dann vielleicht 1-2°C unter Umgebungstemperatur sein, und nicht mehr auf 0°C, weil das Peltier-Element nicht nachkomt, das Wasser, das im Radiator auf Umgebungstemperatur angewärmt wurde, wieder runterzukühlen.

Dann bräuchtest du wieder ein wesentlich stärkeres Peltier-Element. Damit würde das dann in der Tat funktionieren. Aber dann kannst du auch wieder den Wasserkreislauf direkt kühlen, und brauchst nicht den Umweg über die Luftkühlung


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

stimmt, hab ich gar net drann gedacht.. warum muss das immer so kompliziert sein   

ich bestell mit bei amazon jetz 3 peltiers, eins mit 60, eins mit 130 und eins mit ca 200  werd mal n bissl rumexperimentieren, hab ja noch nen 2t rechner an dem ich das machen kann  

danke schon mal ich schreib wieder wenn ich die peltiers hab. kann bissl länger dauern, die kommen aus hong kong XD


----------



## Brehministrator (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Alles klar  Hatte meine Peltier-Elemente damals auch von eBay bezogen. Viel Erfolg schon mal!

Kannst mir dann gerne eine PN schreiben, wenn du noch Fragen hast oder von deinem Erfolg berichten möchtest


----------



## bschicht86 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Deine Idee hatte hier wer schonmal umsetzen versucht und hier mit Ergebnissen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

der hat ja ganz gute ergebnisse damit erreicht, mich würds nur interresieren bei wieviel ampere die peltiers gelaufen sind, wenns jetz welche mit 18 ampere oder so sind wirds für mich schwierig


----------



## bschicht86 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Zur Not schau dir mal den gesamten Thread an, hab irgendwie dunkel in Erinnerung, dass die Peltiers irgendwo benannt sind.


----------



## Brehministrator (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Er schreibt, dass jedes der beiden Peltier-Elemente 110 Watt  Pumpleistung bei 12V hat. Geht man mal von einem Wirkungsgrad von 60%  aus (das ist schon relativ hoch), wären das 180 Watt elektrische  Leistung pro Peltier-Element, also 15 Ampere bei 12V. Beide Elemente  zusammen macht dann 30 Ampere bei 12 Volt. Das ist fast wie mein  eingangs erwähntes Setup damals. Damit kann man dann schon einen Effekt  erzielen


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Das Problem ist, das das ganze wohl nicht so funktionieren wird, wie du das möchtest. Du kannst nur Radiator --> kalte Seite Peltier --> CPU --> AGB+Pumpe+weiter Komponenten --> zurück zum Radiator einbauen. Der Temperaturvorteil würde aus der Pumpleistung des Peltiers in Kombination mit dem Durchfluss (und der Wärmekapazität des Kühlmediums) entstehen. Ausgehend von einem Durchfluss von 120 L/h von normalen Wasser würde dies bedeuten: 120l * 4,2 KJ/kg = 504 KJ / 3600s --> 140 Js --> 140W. Also auf Grund der Wärmeksapazität des Wassers und des anliegenden Durchflusses, würde sich im Beispiel eine Leistung von 140W je °C ergeben --> 140W würden eine Änderung der Temperatur des Wassers von 1°C bewirken. Was würde das nun für das Peltier bewirken? --> Das verlinkte Peltier würde 60W Pumpleistung bei 15,2V und einer elektrischen Leistungsaufnahme von 15,2V * 6A = 91,2W erreichen. Unter der Annahme das der elektrische Widerstand des Elementes sich mit der Spannung konstant verhält, würden bei 12V also noch ~ 4,74 A fließen ( R = U/I  --> 15,2V/6A --> ~ 2,53 Ohm; I = U/R --> 12V/2,53 Ohm --> ~ 4,74 A. Da die gepumpte Wärmemenge direkt vom fließenden Strom abhängt, würde das Element also bei 12V noch etwa 47,4W pumpen können. Außerdem hängt die maximale Temperaturdifferenz zwischen der heißen und kalten Seite des Peltiers von der anliegenden Spannung ab, aber (zumindest in der nähe der Maximalwerte) leider nicht linear. Angenommen das Element könnte 72K bei 15,2V Temperaturdifferenz erreichen (was für einstufige Elemente bereits ein guter Wert ist), wären das bei einer linearen Abhängigkeit theoretisch ~ 56,8°C, da es aber nicht linear ist, würde wohl irgendwas bei 60°C...65°C herauskommen. Da das ganze ja eh ziemlich theoretisch ist, runden wir das ganze mal auf 50W Pumpleistung und maximal 65°C Temperaturdifferenz. Nun haben wir die beiden Grenzwerte: entweder kann das Element 50W bei =°C Temperaturdifferenz oder 0W bei 65°C Temperaturdifferenz pumpen. Zurück zum Beispiel: 50W Pumpleistung / 140W je °C --> ~ 0,36 °C Temperaturdifferenz (eigentlich müsste hier auch wieder der Abfall der Leistung des Peltierelements in Abhängigkeit der errreichten Temperaturdifferenz betrachtet werden, nur den vernachlässigen wir hier auf Grund der bereits getroffenen Vereinfachungen). Also würde das verlinkte Element bei 120 l/h Durchfluss die CPU - Temperatur um 0,36°C absenken. Das ist aber nur gültig, wenn die Temperatur der warmen Seite des Peltieres die selbe Temperatur wie das zu kühlende Wasser auf der kalten Seite hat. Ein geringerer Durchfluss steigert die erreichbare Temperaturdifferenz, erhöht aber im selben Verhältnis die Temperaturdifferenz die über die CPU enttsteht. Das bedeutet, wenn nun beim Peltier die Wassertemperatur um z.B.: 1°C sinkt, steigt diese über der CPU um 4,96°C statt 1,79°C an. (250W /140W/°C  --> ~ 1,79°C). Die ganze Betrachtung vernachlässigt aber die Eigenschaften der Kühlkörper, da der Wärmeübergangswiderstand ja unter anderem auch von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit des Kühlmediums abhängzt.. Außerdem sind die Wärmeübergangswiderstände nicht berücksichtigt (Peltier --> Kühlkörper). 
Sollte nun eine größere Peltierleistungpumpleistung als die CPU-Verlustleistung verbaut werden, würden die Radiatoren dann gegen die Peltierelemente arbeiten, da das Kühlmedium unter Raumtemperatur gekühlt würde, wodurch es durch die Radiatoren erwärmt würde. Temperaturen unter Raumtemperatur sind also nur sinnvoll in Kreisläufen ohne Radiatoren möglich (klar, bei Peltierpumpleistungen im KW - Bereich würden dann auch die Radiatoren kapitulieren, aber das erachte ich nicht als sinnvoll). Hier würde sich dann das bekannte Problem des Peltierchillers ergeben, die Peltierleistung muss so gewält werden, dass diese die gewünschte Temperaturdifferenz bei der zu pumpenden Leistung erreicht. Für die 250W Verlustleistung der CPU würdest du also 250W Pumpleistung bei 0°C Temperaturdifferenz benötigen. Andererseits würdest du theoretisch eine unendliche Leistung bei 65°C Temperaturdifferenz benötigen (Division durch 0  ). Wenn wir den Konstruktionspunkt nun in die Mitte bei 32,5°C Temperaturdifferenz legen wollen, benötigen wir 500W Pumpleistung. ((maximale Temperaturdifferenz / (maximale Temperaturdifferenz - zu erreichende Temperaturdifferenz)) * maximale Pumpleistung = erforderliche Pumpleistung --> 500W = ((65°C/(65°C-32,5°C))*250W. Also du müsstest 10 Elemente verwenden um das Kühlwasser deiner CPU um 32,5°C unter das Kühlwasser der Peltierelemente zu kühlen. Diese wiederherum würden dann 10 * 4,74A * 12V = 568,8W verbrauchen wodurch dann 818,8W im Peltierkühlkreislauf abzuführen wären. Dieser Kreislauf müsste dann ja auch wieder nahe der Raumtemperatur betrieben werden. Außerdem wird hier der Wärmeeintrag der Pumpe, der innere Wärmewiderstand der Kühler, die Wärmeübergangswiderstände an den Wärmeübergängen und die Isolationsverluste nicht berücksichtigt. Außerdem sind noch einige Vereinfachungen in der Rechnung getroffen wurden und auch mehrere Annahmen getroffen wurden. Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## pizzazz (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

hallo nochmal,

also wenn schon, dann bitte das peltierelement zum kühlen des wasserkreislaufs nutzen, der direkt die cpu kühlt - damit einen wasserkreislauf zu kühlen, der dann die luft für die cpu kühlt, ist viel zu ineffizient!


----------



## BSlGuru (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

so wie es General Quicksilver beschrieben hat kann man es ganz einfach dadurch erklären: Schau dir an, was so eine Raum-Klimaanlage an Stromverbrauch hat ^^


----------



## JJup82 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Hatte 2004 als ich mir meine erste Wasserkühlung selbst zusammen gebaut habe auch so ein Peltier und wollte damit was basteln. aber wegen dem hoche stromverbrauch habe ich es dann doch sein lassen. Pelties an sich sind schon interesant, aber der schlechte Wirkungsgrad halt. Dann doch lieber einen Kühlschrank schlachten und das wasser mit dem Kompressor kühlen. Ah übrigens Raum-Klimaanlagen funktionieren auch mit Kompressor und haben oft über 700% wirkungsgrad,


----------



## jastice (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Man verzeihe mir die Wiedererweckung dieses relativen alten Threads.

Ich will mir was basteln um nicht CPUs sondern meinen eigenen Kopf zu kühlen, aber wenn man nach Kühlkreisläufen sucht landet man fast zwangsläufig bei PC-Kühlungen 

Vom Konzept stelle ich mir das ähnlich vor wie hier: Ein Wasserkreislauf der per Pumpe in Bewegung gehalten wird und durch ein Peltierelement gekühlt. Ich will das Wasser etwas unter die Umgebungstemperatur bringen (ca 15C), also wird es ein Radiator allein nicht tun. Da die Temperaturdifferenz nicht so riesig ist stelle ich mir die Effizienz des gesamten Systems als nicht vorrangig vor. Jetzt bin ich aber noch nicht bewandert welche Komponenten mit welchen Leistungswerten ich jetzt brauche, und wie ich das zusammenbaue. Für ein paar Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## big-maec (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkÃ¼hlen?*

Hi,
wie wäre es mit einem anderen Konzept. Eismaschine mit Kompressor kosten nicht viel. 
Amazon.de: UNOLD Eismaschine Polar, mit Kompressor, 1 Liter Eiscreme, 48840
Der 1L Behälter wird bis zu -20 Grad heruntergekühlt.  Eventuell eine Alternative.


----------



## jastice (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkÃ¼hlen?*

Hey, danke für die Antwort. Ich habe mittlerweile was gefunden was die meisten Komponenten schon drin hat, dieses Wasserkühlungs/heizungs/thermostatgeraet: 100-240 V Fischtank Wasser Kuhlung Heizung Maschine Thermostat fur Aquarium gl  | eBay
 Dann fehlen eigentlich nur Schläuche und ein bisschen Basteln fürs Kopfteil


----------



## pope82 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

darf man fragen warum du das willst?


----------



## jastice (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Ein Experiment. Ich habe gelegentlich Schlafprobleme, und ein kuehler Kopf soll beim Einschlafen helfen. In Amerika kommt demnaechst ein Geraet mit diesem Wirkprinzip auf den Markt, hierzulande ist wohl noch keiner draufgekommen das als medizinisches Geraet herzustellen. Es gibt ein paar passive Kuehlhauben, aber die haben das Problem dass sie beim Aufsetzen zu kuehl sind und recht bald aufwaermen.


----------



## Bohrwardor (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

in Amerika gibts auch Cannabis gegen Schlafprobleme


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

CBD (Cannabidiol) gibt es auch in Deutschland, das hilft auch bei Schlafstörungen.


----------



## bartsenden (18. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Mal ganz blöd gefragt, wenn ich bei 39° wasser eine gpu temp von max 52° habe, was hätte ich denn noch für möglichkeiten die gpu weoter runterzukühlen? aktuell ist nur ein 360er radi verbaut. Gibts da ne formel zum berechnen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Die Formel ist total simpel... noch mehr Radiatorfläche. Du könntest natürlich auch einen Durchflusskühler aus der Aquaristik verwenden. Dann kannst du deinen Radi auch in Rente schicken.


----------



## Duke711 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf per peltier runterkühlen?*

Das Prinzip der Formel ist hier zu finden:

Berechnungsformeln fur einen Warmetauschers

Ansonsten Formel Kreuzstromkühler eingeben, dann wird man fündig.


----------

